# Nearest Neighbourhoods to Kings Dubai ?



## solospy (Jan 22, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Just a quick question. Which areas are good and nearest to Kings School Dubai for a good family life? 

Regards


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

What does Google Maps show ?

What is 'good' ?


----------



## solospy (Jan 22, 2015)

I have felt by looking at the replies from supposedly experienced members that they try to be over smart and mock new members who are exploring the possibility of this very important move from their home countries to Dubai.

I know Google gives you all the answers but if we want to find everything in Google then their is no point in joining this forum. I asked a simple question and would have liked a simple answer.

No Rocket Science!!!!

P.S by the way "Good" means the areas where most of the western expats live near Kings School Dubai to lead a very good/luxurious life. Lets say where i can find a 4 bedroom villa at a range of AED180k to AED250k mark.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

solospy said:


> I have felt by looking at the replies from supposedly experienced members that they try to be over smart and mock new members who are exploring the possibility of this very important move from their home countries to Dubai.
> 
> I know Google gives you all the answers but if we want to find everything in Google then their is no point in joining this forum. I asked a simple question and would have liked a simple answer.
> 
> ...


The experienced members get a little tired of people who are too lazy to use the search facility and too lazy to read the rather extensive Stickies at the top of the Forum.

Use Google to find the School look at it on a map, list the places nearby, check them out in the Stickies, use Dubizzle to check out specific properties and their prices in those areas and if that still doesn't get you the answers to both your question, then I don't know what will. That's not Rocket Science either but it seems beneath you.

PS What you consider good, a great number of people would consider extremely exorbitant because they wouldn't dream of paying that much because they don't earn that much. Also because you didn't say you needed four bedrooms any answer could have been widely out.

Don't worry - you will fit in very well in Dubai as you are not even here and are already ordering people around to do your research for you as if we are servants.

Stupid questions get stupid answers. Try not to ask them.


----------



## solospy (Jan 22, 2015)

twowheelsgood said:


> The experienced members get a little tired of people who are too lazy to use the search facility and too lazy to read the rather extensive Stickies at the top of the Forum.
> 
> Use Google to find the School look at it on a map, list the places nearby, check them out in the Stickies, use Dubizzle to check out specific properties and their prices in those areas and if that still doesn't get you the answers to both your question, then I don't know what will. That's not Rocket Science either but it seems beneath you.
> 
> ...


You could have have saved yourself all the above by answering the first time. Thanks for your feedback


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

I take it you mean Kings School Dubai as opposed to Nad Al Sheba or Al Barsha?

If so anywhere around there, Umm Sequim 3 search on JustRentals.com should give you everything you need.

Take a look at Google maps, use Madinat as your bottom left corner and Safa Park as your top right corner, the sea as one side and SZR as the other, anywhere in there is good.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

solospy said:


> You could have have saved yourself all the above by answering the first time. Thanks for your feedback


And you could have said the number of bedrooms, without which it wouldn't be possible to suggest anywhere for a specific budget.


----------



## solospy (Jan 22, 2015)

The Rascal said:


> I take it you mean Kings School Dubai as opposed to Nad Al Sheba or Al Barsha?
> 
> If so anywhere around there, Umm Sequim 3 search on JustRentals.com should give you everything you need.
> 
> Take a look at Google maps, use Madinat as your bottom left corner and Safa Park as your top right corner, the sea as one side and SZR as the other, anywhere in there is good.


Thanks Rascal for the sensible answer.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

solospy said:


> You could have have saved yourself all the above by answering the first time. Thanks for your feedback


To be fair, "Good" is such a subjective word it's pretty impossible to give you specific advice, which is why i passed.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Out here the "very good/luxurious" life means spending in excess of 400K on your villa. Just sayin'. 

250-350K is probably upper middle class.

You'll find something decent and middle class in the Springs and Arabian Ranches for your budget. 



solospy said:


> P.S by the way "Good" means the areas where most of the western expats live near Kings School Dubai to lead a very good/luxurious life. Lets say where i can find a 4 bedroom villa at a range of AED180k to AED250k mark.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Interesting that you're asking such vague questions, especially with your 'inlaws' already out here and your having visited here almost every year for the past few years. You would have thought that your past experience here would have at least given you some idea as to where you could live your desired "luxurious life".

Still looking for that Government job? Or have you widened your parameters.


----------



## solospy (Jan 22, 2015)

LesFroggitts said:


> Interesting that you're asking such vague questions, especially with your 'inlaws' already out here and your having visited here almost every year for the past few years. You would have thought that your past experience here would have at least given you some idea as to where you could live your desired "luxurious life".
> 
> Still looking for that Government job? Or have you widened your parameters.


Somebody been stalking me  Just kidding

I got offered a Government Job in Dubai. Just pondering on it now. I have 2 school going kids so want to send them to the best school possible. As i said in my previous posts i will not make a rash decision on moving to Dubai unless and until i am fully content about every expect of the move. After doing some research i have found that Kings School is the best school in Dubai in terms of the ratings. 

I am leading a very good upper middle class life in London but the problem here in the UK is the more you earn the more you pay to the taxman so Dubai move looks appealing and has to be luxurious life or at least that's my intention. I hope the total package i am offered of around AED 85,000 per month will let me do that. 

Cheers


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

I'll disagree now that Kings is the best, top 10 maybe but best? No.

How do you know that your two little monkeys will be accepted into Kings anyway? There's a waiting list you know, and money doesn't always talk here - wasta does.

Just 85k/month - i wouldn't get out of bed for that.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Kings Dubai is a good school but it's not regarded the "best" in Dubai by the standards of British expat families. It's up there but not quite the top. Dubai College is, followed by JESS. Kings is probably third or fourth. 

There is very little to differentiate between Kings and a bunch of schools in the same bracket, including Jumeriah College, Wellington, Repton and DESC. The KDHA rankings are always a bit controversial as they give a lot of weight to the quality of Arabic instruction and Islamic history, which is not a priority at a number of schools, for obvious reasons, so they're penalized for that. I know Kings in the past has taken top ratings above the other schools solely because of their Arabic instruction.

Besides, if you *really* cared about your children's education, you'd stay in the UK. The best schools out here pale in comparison to top ranked (and even mid-ranked) UK private schools and the best of the state and grammar schools.

85K is a good income. It will allow you to live well. You aren't in boasting territory until you top 100K, and even then it isn't a rarity.



solospy said:


> After doing some research i have found that Kings School is the best school in Dubai in terms of the ratings.
> 
> 
> Cheers


----------



## solospy (Jan 22, 2015)

The Rascal said:


> I'll disagree now that Kings is the best, top 10 maybe but best? No.
> 
> How do you know that your two little monkeys will be accepted into Kings anyway? There's a waiting list you know, and money doesn't always talk here - wasta does.
> 
> Just 85k/month - i wouldn't get out of bed for that.


I know there is a long waiting list for kings or any other school in Dubai but there is no harm in trying. 

AED85k may be not enough for you but its more then enough for me. May be your impression of luxurious life is different from mine. So we leave it at that.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

solospy said:


> I know there is a long waiting list for kings or any other school in Dubai but there is no harm in trying.
> 
> AED85k may be not enough for you but its more then enough for me. May be your impression of luxurious life is different from mine. So we leave it at that.


Do you have the faintest idea when we say "Waiting lists", what we actually mean? You've not got a cat in hell's chance of getting 2 kids into school this year (September) unless you're either incredibly lucky (Euromillions winner) person. People enroll their kids for school when they're born, and pay the fees up-front etc.

Agreed no harm in trying BUT surely your kids being well schooled is more important to you than a few extra pounds in your pay check and, if so, then, as TallyHo said, stay in the UK.

Your monthly salary has absolutely no bearing on what level of perceived luxury life you lead. I know the value of the work I do, hence I know my worth.


----------



## solospy (Jan 22, 2015)

The Rascal said:


> Do you have the faintest idea when we say "Waiting lists", what we actually mean? You've not got a cat in hell's chance of getting 2 kids into school this year (September) unless you're either incredibly lucky (Euromillions winner) person. People enroll their kids for school when they're born, and pay the fees up-front etc.
> 
> Agreed no harm in trying BUT surely your kids being well schooled is more important to you than a few extra pounds in your pay check and, if so, then, as TallyHo said, stay in the UK.
> 
> Your monthly salary has absolutely no bearing on what level of perceived luxury life you lead. I know the value of the work I do, hence I know my worth.


I do agree with most of the things you have said but you don't need to come across as a bully to get your point across. You can say all the above things nicely as well mate.

PEACE!!!


----------



## expatteacher2014 (Mar 18, 2014)

Couple of points to make here. 

Choosing one school through solely looking at KHDA ratings is a very narrow approach to selection. The top end of the inspection ratings don't tell you the best school _for your child_, they only tell you the schools which are best at meeting and annually adapting to the inspecting body's expectations. The difference between good and outstanding schools is rarely meaningful in terms of academic standards. Note also that the inspection process over here is in its infancy.

The intelligent prospective parent _narrows down_ the choice with the help of ratings to avoid wasting time on bad schools, but then makes a decision based on matching their own knowledge of their child's pastoral needs and interests to the "feel" of the school and the child's feedback from school visits. You need to find a "fit". This is a massive move for any youngster (and adult), they need some ownership of it, the extent of which depends on age and character. 

More importantly, uprooting children from everything they have ever known and moving them to a completely alien environment is not without consequences to the child's development, personality and sense of cultural belonging - be clear in your mind that this move will have lifelong impact on them and it isn't always a positive one.

It's a lot to put a family through to avoid the taxman and generate a bit of extra take home cash; from the information you give I don't think you'll see an appreciable standard of living increase. What's best for the whole family?


----------



## solospy (Jan 22, 2015)

expatteacher2014 said:


> Couple of points to make here.
> 
> Choosing one school through solely looking at KHDA ratings is a very narrow approach to selection. The top end of the inspection ratings don't tell you the best school _for your child_, they only tell you the schools which are best at meeting and annually adapting to the inspecting body's expectations. The difference between good and outstanding schools is rarely meaningful in terms of academic standards. Note also that the inspection process over here is in its infancy.
> 
> ...



Thanks. I appreciate your input on this. I guess every move comes at a price specially when moving with Kids. I hope it goes well for all of us.


----------

